# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ziek van gezondheid ?

## Françoise

Een vriendin gaat bij een kinesiste, met bijscholing van accupunctuur en dieetleer, voor het behandelen van verstopte neus en slijmen in de keel. Ze moet een streng dieet volgen : geen brood, geen pasta, geen rijst, geen chocolade, geen koemelk of kaas, en 's avonds geen vlees. Havermout, geitenmelk en geitenkaas mag wel. Ze zegt dat ze zich veel beter voelt waar ik nu toch serieus begin aan te twijfelen. Is dit geen obsessie aan 't worden ?
Graag reactie.
vgr

----------


## Flogiston

Het kan beide zijn.

Aan de ene kant is een kinesist natuurlijk puur alternatief, zonder bewezen werking. Acupunctuur helpt soms een beetje, maar ook acupunctuur blijft een alternatieve behandelwijze, omdat de acupuncturisten helaas niet openstaan voor samenwerking met de medische wereld.

Het strenge dieet zou ook een aanwijzing kunnen zijn voor obsessief gedrag.

Aan de andere kant is wat ze nu doet in feite een vorm van een eliminatietest. Een echte eliminatietest vindt veel gestructureerder plaats; wat ze nu doet is de chaotische aanpak die kenmerkend is voor de alternatieve wereld. Maar het is nog altijd een soort eliminatietest, en dat zou op zich toch nuttig kunnen zijn.

Dat zou kunnen komen doordat jouw vriendin heel gewoon ergens overgevoelig voor is. Als je dan van alles en nog wat weglaat uit je voedingspatroon, is er grote kans dat je ook datgene weglaat waar je overgevoelig voor bent. En dan verminderen de klachten natuurlijk.

Flogiston

----------


## PsycholoogJanSchrans

Ik zou toch eerst je huisarts laten onderzoeken. Lost hij het probleem niet op dan zal hij je doorverwijzen naar een specialist.

----------


## manouk

Ik heb ook een keer een paleodieet gedaan en toen voelde ik me eerst ook helemaal beter. Maar na een paar weken miste ik kennelijk zo veel voeding(sstoffen) dat ik vaker licht in mijn hoofd werd en flauwviel. Ik ben er toen direct mee gestopt. Ik heb verder geen schade opgelopen.
Dus als het dieet van je vriendin niet goed voor haar is, dan merkt ze het vanzelf wel. Hoe hard het ook klinkt. Pas dan dringt het tot haar door dat het niet gezond is en dan eindigt de obsessie. Want ik denk dat het een obsessie is. Dat dieet kan niet gezond zijn in mijn opzicht.
Succes!  :Smile:

----------

